# niubbo bisognoso d'aiuto!!!

## mizuky

Spero di postare nel posto giusto. Altrimenti chiedo scusa ai moderatori.  :Embarassed: 

Sono un niubbo di gentoo... anzi lo vorrei diventare!   :Smile: 

Ho usato l'installazione da livecd.

Ho seguito le istruzioni di installazione di gentoo passo passo:

fino all'installazione del kernel tutto ok

poi uso:

emerge --usepkg genkernel

gentoo allora interroga 5 mirrors: in 4 di questi dice "not found"

                                                  nel quinto dice "forbidden"

e conclude con:

couldn't download genkernel-3.0.1_rc1  aborting   :Sad: 

non dipende dalla connessione, la rete funziona perfettamente.

cosa posso fare?   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

ho notato che quella che gentoo tenta di scaricare non è l'ultima versione di genkernel  (c'è la 3.0.2a), la  posso scaricare e usare nell'installazione?

se si, come?

ma soprattutto, ora che ho resettato l'installazione di gentoo, posso continuarla (se si, come?) o devo rifare tutto daccapo? 

Plese help me!!  Non lo sopporto più Macrobug Winzozz!!!   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Benvenuto.

Puoi "riprendere" tranquillamente l'installazione: fai il boot dal live cd e riesegui le operazioni necessario per il chroot (setup della rete, mount delle partizioni e di proc e chroot).

Se non hai intenzione di usare i GRP (per cui hai bisogno dello snapshot del portage tree incluso nei cd), riemergi genkernel dopo un

```
# emerge sync
```

l'ultima versione stabile dovrebbe infatti essere la 3.0.2a.

----------

## mizuky

ho capito come riprendere, grazie.  :Very Happy: 

lo snapshot del portage tree sarebbe questo?   :Question: 

```
tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20040218.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

e poi dovrei fare:

```
emerge sync

emerge --usepkg genkernel
```

ma come lo devo scaricare genkernel? dove lo devo mettere se con winzozz non accedo alla partizione linux? come faccio a fargli prendere quello scaricato?

oppure non lo devo scaricare e devo solo dargli l'indirizzo web? (e anche questo come lo si da?)

----------

## MyZelF

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> lo snapshot del portage tree sarebbe questo?  
> 
> 

 

Esatto. Con emerge sync sovrascriverai questo snapshot e utilizzerai una versione aggiornata del portage tree.

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> ma come lo devo scaricare genkernel?

 

Con il comando emerge genkernel viene scaricato e compilato automaticamente.

----------

## mizuky

ok grazie mille!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

credo di aver capito   :Smile:   (se non è così tornerò a rompervi con le mie domande da niubbo  :Laughing: )

ora però è troppo tardi per provare, mi si stanno chiudendo gli occhi!!  :Confused: 

proverò domani e ti faccio sapere!

buonanotte!   :Smile: 

----------

## mizuky

OK  :Exclamation: 

Grazie mille!

Sono riuscito ad istallare Gentoo!    :Smile: 

Sono andato avanti (seguendo sempre la guida) ho fatto:

```
cp /mnt/cdrom/All/* /usr/portage/packages/All/

emerge --usepkg kde
```

l'ho lasciato lavorare tutta la notte e il mattino seguente ho trovato scritto:

```
error kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1 failed

function kde_src_compile, line 128, exitcode 2

died running emake, kde_src_compile: make
```

cosa significa?

- se non ha emerso niente e quindi devo rifare tutto  :Crying or Very sad:   come evito questo errore?

- se ha emerso alcuni pacchetti come faccio a sapere quali in modo da emergere solo i mancanti? forse usando:

```
emerge --pretend --update world
```

che dovrebbe controllare l'aggiornamento del sistema?

e i pacchetti non compilati come faccio?

PS usando emerge --usepkg si installano i binari precompilati, ma si scaricano da internet anche qualche binario da compilare, e invece usando emerge --usepkgonly si installano solo i binari precompilati senza scaricare niente da intenet? è così?

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> l'ho lasciato lavorare tutta la notte e il mattino seguente ho trovato scritto:
> 
> ```
> error kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1 failed
> 
> ...

 

Significa che ci sono stati dei problemi di compilazione, in questo caso per avere (eventuali) suggerimenti dal forum sarebbe opportuno postare anche una decina di righe che precedono quelle che hai postato.

Da quello che ti é capitato possiamo solo dirti che non é riuscito a compilare kdemultimedia.

 *Quote:*   

> - se non ha emerso niente e quindi devo rifare tutto   come evito questo errore?
> 
> 

 

Qualcosa penso che lo abbia emerso, per "evitare" l'errore di solito occorre capire il motivo per cui lo ha dato  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - se ha emerso alcuni pacchetti come faccio a sapere quali in modo da emergere solo i mancanti? forse usando:
> 
> 

 

Nel tuo caso se fai:

```
emerge -p kde

```

dovrebbe dirti i pacchetti che non ha ancora emerso.

In quanto al resto, ho il dubbio che tu abbia dato un "emerge sync" da qualche parte invece di usare lo snapshot di portage. Questo comporta il fatto che hai aggiornato il database dei pacchetti e quando fai "emerge --usepkg qualcosa" emerge vede che hai un pacchetto binario, ma vede anche che é una vecchia versione e ti scarica quella nuova. 

Con "usepkgonly" dovrebbe installare la versione di cui hai il pacchetto binario anche se ci sono pacchetti più aggiornati.

----------

## mizuky

ok, capito!   :Razz: 

grazie mille!

purtroppo la  *Quote:*   

> decina di righe che precedono quelle che hai postato

  non le ho, ora provo a emergere i pacchetti non emersi e se mi da un altro errore le posterò  :Smile: 

----------

## mizuky

ok, ho fatto:

```
emerge -p kde
```

e mi risultavano 16 pacchetti non installati.

Li ho emersi ad uno ad uno con:

```
emerge --usepkg "=nome pacchetto"
```

sono riuscito ad emergerli tutti tranne tre:

kdemultimedia-3.2.1

kdeaddons-3.2.1

kde-3.2.1

l'errore è sempre lo stesso  :Sad:   per tutti e tre:

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library '/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/libstdc++.la'

make [3]:***[junk] Error 1

make [3]:leaving '/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.2.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.2.1/junk'

make [2]:***[all-recursive] Error 1

make [2]:leaving '/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.2.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.2.1/junk'

make [1]:***[all-recursive] Error 1

make [1]:leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.2.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.2.1'

make:***[all] Error 2

!!!error kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1 failed

!!!function kde_src_compile, line 128, exitcode 2

!!!died running emake, kde_src_compile: make
```

cosa posso fare?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di

```
# libtool --config | grep linux-gnu 
```

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Posta l'output di
> 
> Codice:
> 
> # libtool --config | grep linux-gnu

 

```
host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

PS: a cosa serve?   :Razz:  

```
libtool --config | grep linux-gnu
```

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Citazione:
> 
> Posta l'output di
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

nessuno può aiutarmi?  :Crying or Very sad:  Please!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non capisco ma nella compilazione ti cerca nel path i386-pc-linux-gnu mentre il tuo e' i686-pc-linux-gnu come dovrebbe essere. Prova a riemergiare libtool

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non capisco ma nella compilazione ti cerca nel path i386-pc-linux-gnu mentre il tuo e' i686-pc-linux-gnu come dovrebbe essere. Prova a riemergiare libtool

 

Potrebbe essere un errato valore di CHOST nel /etc/make.conf.

Qual'é l'output di

```

cat /etc/make.conf | grep CHOST

```

e di:

```

ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/

```

 :Question: 

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Qual'é l'output di 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cat /etc/make.conf | grep CHOST 
> ...

 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 *Quote:*   

> e di: 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/ 

 

```
i386-pc-linux-gnu  i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

Comunque per ora sono riuscito a trovare un palliativo:

visto che continuava a cercare in:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/libstdc++.la

mentre quel file e' (come dovrebbe essere) in:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la

ho creato manualmente la cartella:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu

con il file da lui cercato.   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Funziona! (Ora vi sto scrivendo dal konqueror di kde!)

Sono sicuro che a molti non piacera' , ma per ora... finche' qualcuno non trova una soluzione migliore.  :Razz: 

Se voi mi dite che va bene anche cosi', metto il tag RISOLTO al 3d.

PS grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> Funziona! (Ora vi sto scrivendo dal konqueror di kde!)
> 
> Sono sicuro che a molti non piacera' , ma per ora... finche' qualcuno non trova una soluzione migliore. 
> 
> Se voi mi dite che va bene anche cosi', metto il tag RISOLTO al 3d.
> ...

 

Più che altro sarebbe bello scoprire come mai va a cercare i files dell'i386, se si tratta di un bug noto o meno....

Quando dici:

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho creato manualmente la cartella:
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu 
> ...

 

significa che la cartella non esisteva proprio oppure la cartella esisteva ma non c'era il file cercato dentro?

E, se la cartella esisteva, che file c'erano?

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> sarebbe bello scoprire come mai va a cercare i files dell'i386

 

quoto in pieno! sono disponibile per qualsiasi prova o verifica!   :Smile: 

(gli output che mi avevi chiesto sono stati utili?)

 *Quote:*   

> significa che la cartella non esisteva proprio oppure la cartella esisteva ma non c'era il file cercato dentro?

 

non esisteva proprio  :Exclamation: 

esisteva solo /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu

PS non so se hai notato ma era diverso anche questo:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/libstdc++.la 

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> PS non so se hai notato ma era diverso anche questo:
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/libstdc++.la 
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la

 

Cerchiamo di ricapitolare come hai fatto l'installazione:

Quale liveCD hai usato e da quale stage sei partito? (sospetto che il problema sia nato qui)

Hai usato pacchetti GRP o hai compilato?

Puoi postare l'outupt di "emerge -uDp system" ?

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Quale liveCD hai usato e da quale stage sei partito?

 

live cd gentoo 2004.0 con lo stage 3

 *Quote:*   

> Hai usato pacchetti GRP o hai compilato?

 

ho usato pacchetti GRP

 *Quote:*   

> Puoi postare l'outupt di "emerge -uDp system" ?

 

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214 [20030708]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r1 [5.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 [1.6.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1 [2.58]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d [0.9.7c-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r6 [2.0.50-r1]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 [2.4.21]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.11 [1.8.6.13]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.2 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r4 [1.3.22_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.2-r1 [2.6.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.66 [1.65]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r8 [1.60-r7]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r8 [4.2.1-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.13.92-r3 [1.13.25-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.8_p1 [3.7.1_p2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r6 [1.3.25-r3]

```

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> live cd gentoo 2004.0 con lo stage 3
> 
> ho usato pacchetti GRP
> 
> [code][ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.11 [1.8.6.13]
> ...

 

Correggimi se sbaglio:

Tu hai messo inizialmente un sistema GRP, ma dopo hai aggiornato il portage tree e modificato il make.conf cambiando il CHOSTS e hai emerso anche un pò di cose in questa situazione. Giusto?

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Correggimi se sbaglio: 
> 
> Tu hai messo inizialmente un sistema GRP, ma dopo hai aggiornato il portage tree e modificato il make.conf cambiando il CHOSTS e hai emerso anche un pò di cose in questa situazione. Giusto?

 

si, tranne per il CHOST, non mi sembra di averlo toccato.   :Rolling Eyes: 

l'aggiornamento del portage me lo ha consigliato MyZelf per risolvere il problema che avevo (come vedi nei post sopra) nell'emergere il genkernel (cosa che mi ha risolto il problema)

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> si, tranne per il CHOST, non mi sembra di averlo toccato.  
> 
> 

 

Allora probabilmente hai installato con il live i686 e il packages x86.

(puoi controllare?)

MyZelF ti ha detto chiaramente "Se non ha intenzione di usare i GRP...", perché l'uso dei GRP presuppone che tu non faccia aggiornamenti del portage tree (che richiederebbero l'aggiornamento dei binari).

Il mio consiglio a questo punto:

```
#emerge -e world

```

oppure un più breve:

```
emerge -e system

```

e poi con calma sistemi i vari pacchetti e quando danno errore li riemergerai...

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Allora probabilmente hai installato con il live i686 e il packages x86. 
> 
> (puoi controllare?) 

 

come si fa?    :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> MyZelF ti ha detto chiaramente "Se non ha intenzione di usare i GRP..."

 

si, lo so, ma non riuscivo a risolvere altrimenti  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il mio consiglio a questo punto: 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> #emerge -e world 
> ...

 

cosa fa? aggiorna tutto? e' un processo lungo? (se si lo faro' stanotte)

cosa intendi per

 *Quote:*   

> e poi con calma sistemi i vari pacchetti

 

----------

## blackfede

"emerge -e world" è abbastanza lungo...praticamente ricompila tutto il sistema.

Mi chiedevo se a lui non bastasse più semplicemente un "emerge -e system", visto che alla fine è un problema più legato a baselayout e/o altri pacchetti del gruppo system.

Per sistemare i vari pachhetti credo che intendesse:

1-Settare le impostazioni (ma non sono sicuro)

2- E' facile che durante la ricompilazione qualche pacchetto dia errore nella compilazione, questo può essere dovuto a varie cose, maggiormente da CFLGS troppo spinte, quini se vuoi compilare con successo un pacchetto che da errore, la prima cosa che potresti fare è provare ad usare CFLGS meno spinte.

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Allora probabilmente hai installato con il live i686 e il packages x86. 
> 
> (puoi controllare?)  
> 
> come si fa?   
> ...

 

Non so, guardi il nome della iso che hai masterizzato. Oppure t metti a curiosare nel CD. (io non ho mai visto/usato il CD dei pacchetti....)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa fa? aggiorna tutto? e' un processo lungo? (se si lo faro' stanotte)
> 
> cosa intendi per
> ...

 

si, é un processo abbastanza lungo, se usi il "world" ricompila tutto quello che hai nel sistema (potrebbe impiegare ben più di una notte...), invece se usi il "system" ricompila solo i pacchetti base di gentoo e, quando avrai dei problemi analoghi a quello incontrato, dovrai smanettare un pò con l'emerge per risolverli e riallineare i pacchetti.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> e' un processo lungo? (se si lo faro' stanotte)

 

L'opzione -e compila tutti - ma proprio tutti - gli ebuilds dell'albero delle dipendenze (emerge -pe world per la lista completa), quindi si, e` parecchio lunga (comunque fai man emerge, e` una lettura lunga ma importante per un gentooista).

ciao

----------

## mizuky

Come mi avete consigliato ho fatto un:

```
emerge -e world
```

dopo 11ore e 20 minuti ha finito tutto senza nessun errore.   :Very Happy: 

cosa significa? ho risolto il problema?

alla fine e' uscito scritto:

```
IMPORTANT: 34 config files in /etc need updating.

IMPORTANT: 7 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating
```

devo fare un auto merge di tutti?

con quel comando ha installato anche:

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 (io avevo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1)

da quello che ho letto dovrebbe andare ancora bene /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 visto che e' ancora 2 e 6.

Ma devo modificare grub.conf? Se si, dove e'? non lo trovo piu', non e' in /boot/grub/grub.conf   :Sad: 

Devo ricompilare il kernel col genkernel?

Ho notato che anche avendo fatto 

```
emerge -e world
```

 non ha emerso nuovamente kde, forse perche' era avviato?

mi conviene emergere anche kde visto che il problema lo dava solo lui?

 *Quote:*   

> Allora probabilmente hai installato con il live i686 e il packages x86. 
> 
> (puoi controllare?) 

 

ho controllato: ho sicuramente usato:

install-x86-universal-2004.0.iso

per i packages non ricordo bene, uno di questi due:

packages-x86-2004.0.iso

packages-pentium3-2004.0.iso

e' piu' probabile il primo forse   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> dopo 11ore e 20 minuti ha finito tutto senza nessun errore.  
> 
> cosa significa? ho risolto il problema?
> 
> 

 

dovrebbe essere così.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alla fine e' uscito scritto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non fare l'auto merge. Usa con giudizio "etc-update" controllando i file che va a sovrascrivere (ed evitando quindi che ti sovrascriva cose come /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi conviene emergere anche kde visto che il problema lo dava solo lui?
> 
> 

 

Dovresti averlo riemerso nella nottata  :Smile: 

Se vuoi delle certezze potresti emergere genlop, un utile programmino per analizzare i log di emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## mizuky

```
# genlop kde

 * kde-base/kde

     Sun May  2 22:51:26 2004 --> kde-base/kde-3.2.1

 merged totally 1 ebuild.
```

 non e' stato quindi emerso stanotte.

 *Quote:*   

>  con quel comando ha installato anche: 
> 
>  gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 (io avevo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1) 
> 
>  da quello che ho letto dovrebbe andare ancora bene /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 visto che e' ancora 2 e 6. 
> ...

 

 cosa devo fare per questo?     :Question: 

PS grazie ancora per l'aiuto prezioso!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # genlop kde
> 
> ...

 

Probabilmente perché kde é "virtuale", ovvero in realtà kde é un ebuild che non installa nulla ma serve per installare altri ebuild.

Prova "genlop kdemultimedia".

 *Quote:*   

>  con quel comando ha installato anche: 
> 
>  gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 (io avevo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1) 
> 
>  da quello che ho letto dovrebbe andare ancora bene /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 visto che e' ancora 2 e 6. 
> ...

 

Calma.

L'aver instalalto il paccketto di un  kernel non significa che hai cambiato il kernel, infatti la compilazione del kernel la devi fare tu.

Se vuoi usare genkernel, fai pure (io continuo a preferire la selezione manuale). Dopo la compilazione del kernel non penso ci sia la necessità di modificare grub (dipende dal nome del kernel che viene compilato).

Penso che tu non abbia la partizione /boot montata ecco perché non vedi grub.conf. Puoi controllare con "mount" senza parametri.

----------

## mizuky

```
# genlop kdemultimedia

 * kde-base/kdemultimedia

     Sun May  2 18:48:48 2004 --> kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1

 merged totally 1 ebuild.
```

 :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> dove e'? non lo trovo piu', non e' in /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

 l'ho trovato   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

La data nel PC é giusta?

----------

## mizuky

si   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> si  

 

Puoi postare il contenuto di /var/cache/edb/world ?

----------

## mizuky

 *Quote:*   

> Puoi postare il contenuto di /var/cache/edb/world ?

 

```
net-dialup/rp-pppoe

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

sys-apps/vixie-cron

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

sys-apps/hotplug

app-portage/mirrorselect

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-devel/gettext

app-portage/gentoolkit

sys-apps/fileutils

net-www/mozilla

sys-apps/textutils

sys-boot/grub

app-portage/genlop

sys-apps/sh-utils

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-editors/nano

x11-base/xfree
```

----------

## randomaze

Il file world dovrebbe contenere tutti i pacchetti instalalti sul tuo sistema, e viene consultato da emerge quando fai: "emerge [opts] world".

Nel tuo caso direi che mancano un pò di cose, allora dovresti cercare di ricorstuirlo.

Se non ricordo male il comando per ricorstuire é:

```

#regenworld

```

(effettivamente 11 ore mi sembravano un pò pochine... il solo kde se ne porta via una marea!)

A questo punto (visto che hai già fatto un "emerge -e world") si può pensare ad un approccio alternativo:

1. salvi il file world attuale nella tua directory

2. lo rigeneri con regenworld

3. Ti salvi anche questo file (non si sa mai, le due liste potrebbero essere utili in futuro)

4. fai "emerge sync"

5. dai qualcosa tipo "emerge -uDp world" per vedere tutti i pacchetti che andrebbero aggiornati (e, se la lista ti piace, li aggiorni con emerge -uD pacchetto o direttamente con emerge -uD world)

tutto chiaro?

----------

## mizuky

Scusa randomaze se rispondo con tanto ritardo, sono un po' incasinato con lo studio.  :Razz:   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> tutto chiaro?

 

si, ok! grazie mille!

proverò sicuramente domani sera e ti faccio sapere come è andata.   :Smile: 

A domani   :Razz: 

----------

## mizuky

```
# regenworld

add to world: kde-base/kde

* ignoring broken log entry for kdeaddons-3.2.1 (likely injected)

add to world: kde-base/kdeaddons

add to world: dev-libs/fribidi

add to world: media-libs/t1lib

add to world: app-text/xpdf

add to world: media-libs/glut

add to world: media-libs/imlib

add to world: kde-base/kdemultimedia

add to world: kde-base/kdetoys

add to world: kde-base/kdeedu

add to world: kde-base/kdeartwork

add to world: kde-base/kdegraphics

add to world: kde-base/kdeutils

add to world: kde-base/kdeadmin

add to world: kde-base/kdeaccessibility

add to world: kde-base/kdegames

# emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4 [0.6.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.18-r1 [4.0.18]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 [1.2.10-r10]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc4 [1_rc2]

# emerge sync

.....

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

.....................!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! net-ftp/curl-7.10.8-r1 -> net-misc/curl-7.10.8-r1

........%

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

# emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12 [1.8.11]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4 [0.6.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.18-r1 [4.0.18]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 [1.2.10-r10]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc4 [1_rc2]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0 [2.6.2-r1]
```

ora kde compare in world, ma credo che ancora non lo emergerebbe con:

```
# emerge -uD world
```

mi conviene fare ugualmente 

```
# emerge -uD world
```

 e poi 

```
# emerge -uD kde
```

, oppure non c'è bisogno di emergere kde?   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS cosa significano queste righe

```
.....................!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! net-ftp/curl-7.10.8-r1 -> net-misc/curl-7.10.8-r1

........%

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.
```

quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento portage?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> PS cosa significano queste righe
> 
> ```
> .....................!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.
> 
> ...

 

che quando hai installato hai usato i GRP copiandoli (come é giusto) in /usr/portage/packages/All/

é un errore comune. In realtà basta eliminare il famoso pacchetto precompilato, e tutto va a posto. C'e' anche da dire che, in realtà, dopo un po' di emerge -UD world, i precompilati utilizzati in installazione non servono piu' (sono decisamente out-datati) quindi potresti eliminare definitivamente tutto il contenuto di /All.... oppure fai come me: symlink di /All a /dev/cdrom/ e quando hai bisogno di quei pacchetti, basta mettere il liveCD  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mizuky

```
symlink /usr/portage/packages/All /dev/cdrom/
```

scusa la domanda sicuramente  :Embarassed:   stupida: questo crea link simbolico di quei file al cd, ma poi i file veri li cancella o li devo cancellare io?

----------

## codadilupo

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> symlink /usr/portage/packages/All /dev/cdrom/
> ```
> ...

 

allora, tu prima cancelli i file

```
 # rm -rfv /usr/portage/packages/All/
```

(non ho messo * perché devi cancellare anche la directory, visto che diventerà un link)

Dopodiché crei il link All alla direcotry sul cd (ricordati di montarlo, prima  :Wink:  ).

Quando ti dovessero servire quei pacchetti, allora non fai altro che mettere il cd, montarlo, e dare 

```
 #emerge --usepkg nome-pacchetto-precompilato-che-vuoi-tu
```

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> add to world: kde-base/kde
> 
> add to world: kde-base/kdeaddons
> 
> add to world: dev-libs/fribidi
> ...

 

Adesso é stato messo in world, se dessi adesso l' "emerge -e world" dovrebbe compilare anche lui (e tu, da 11 ore di compilazione passi a 24!).

Come alternativa guarda se scrivendo:

```

emerge -p kde

```

ti ricompila i pkg di kde che regenworld ha aggiunto al world, se no li devi emergere a mano (con emerge senza parametri). Ok?

P.S. Dedica attenzione anche a quei pkg che, pur non essendo di kdebase sono stati aggiunti al world (fribidi, t1lib, xpdf, glut, imlib), potrebbe essere necessario riemergergerli manualmente.

----------

## mizuky

OK!   :Razz: 

Grazie ad entrambi per le info, proverò...

----------

